# European stoves you don't see every day



## begreen (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been cruising some European stove sites this morning. There are some interesting stoves there. By Sideros (It), Thorma, Koppe and Wodtke (Gmy). This company makes some very innovative and modern wood and pellet stoves. Some are more conventional and some are just wild. Wodtke Dadoo is the first shot. Their pellet stoves are interesting too and a lot more attractive than the average box. Often they have built in water jackets as well. The light blue pellet stove shown here is the Wodtke Ivo. The Koppe Nexus round stove rotates 360°. 

Link (in German):
Wodtke- http://www.wodtke.com/menu.html
Koppe - http://www.ofenkoppe.com/produkte/kaminoefen/nexus/nexus.html


----------



## begreen (Sep 11, 2010)

This is a lovely classic cookstove from Sideros (It) and a contemporary cookstove by Razen (UK). Both are really nice, small kitchen cook stoves.

Sideros Italy - http://www.sideros.com/sideros_en.html (english version)
Razen UK - http://www.razen.co.uk/


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 11, 2010)

The pics of the one on the left (in the first post) on their website make it look like it has a blacklight underneath it?  I wonder how they would sell here.  Seem too flashy for those that burn wood and wood is too inconvenient for those that would buy them for their looks.  Way cool either way.


----------



## vvvv (Sep 11, 2010)

farout! Google search engine allows for instant translation into english.


----------



## begreen (Sep 11, 2010)

The Dadoo is available with led back lighting that allows you to change the mood of the room by framing the stove in a colored glow.  Here is another Wodtke design, the Fire SL. Who needs a big screen tv? These stoves sure are different, they are anything but boring.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 11, 2010)

I can see a market for the stainless cookstove.  Zero clearance and the control they are claiming are pretty appealing compared to the old Sweetheart.


----------



## Bobbin (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow, that enamelled cookstove is pretty groovy.  I really like that! it's just "familiar enough" to suit me.  

The rest of them? too contemporary to suit my personal aesthetic sensibility, but they are really sharp looking and seen in situ they are no doubt outstanding.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## tickbitty (Sep 11, 2010)

First stove on the left makes me want to cozy up in some Goodform aluminum!


----------



## begreen (Sep 11, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> Wow, that enameled cookstove is pretty groovy.  I really like that! it's just "familiar enough" to suit me.
> 
> The rest of them? too contemporary to suit my personal aesthetic sensibility, but they are really sharp looking and seen in situ they are no doubt outstanding.  Thanks for posting them.



Yes, I fell in love with it when I saw it too. Sideros makes some nice looking regular stoves too that have the option of an oven added on the top section if desired. The red stove is a multifuel pellet stove called the Elly. Gotta love Italian design.


----------



## Bobbin (Sep 11, 2010)

I love the first two above, as well.  What can you say about Italian design?

The Andrea Doria, David, the Cistene Chapel... doesn't get much better than that.  

(why isn't awfice furniture anywhere as pleasing these days as tickbitty's posted chair? Use fabric instead of p/leather and it would take on a totally different look).


----------



## Rich L (Sep 11, 2010)

Ya they look interesting.However I'm most interested in how much can they heat and for how long !


----------



## ddddddden (Sep 12, 2010)

I didn't know that Wall-E could run on wood.


----------



## begreen (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL. Nor did I know an HDTV could run on wood! Must be the Hearth.com channel.


----------



## precaud (Sep 13, 2010)

Speaking of Euro  stoves... it looks like Evolution Trade Group has lost their US distributorship for Nestor Martin and Max Blank. Fiamma is now the sole importer for them both. Last year was rough on the pricier import brands, despite the tax credit.


----------



## keydiver (Sep 16, 2010)

If ihad more money than I know what to do with plus my love for wood heat.  I would consider some of these!


----------



## Fiamma (Sep 30, 2010)

precaud said:
			
		

> Speaking of Euro  stoves... it looks like Evolution Trade Group has lost their US distributorship for Nestor Martin and Max Blank. Fiamma is now the sole importer for them both. Last year was rough on the pricier import brands, despite the tax credit.



Yes, it is true, we are now the US importer and have re-designed lots of the Nestor martin Line.
We now offer our new burner which can be used with the Original logs, River Rock, Glass and other Medium.
We have omitted the Cast iron panels in the DV stoves and have Black reflective porcelain panels instead.
We have also replaced the Nightmare Mertek Maxitrol valves with SIT which everyone in the industry knows well. Avail in standing or IPI.
Also we have designed a direct vent for a very nice wood burner that was the O33, in gas O25
We have also done the Same with Max Blank, which was difficult to sell in the USA only as wood, So now we have designed a Direct Vent that will go out for testing soon.
www.fiamma.us

Youtube page :
http://www.youtube.com/user/1newstang?feature=mhum


----------



## lazeedan (Sep 30, 2010)

I like the change of pace. I could see some of them selling well here with us younger folks.


----------



## Fiamma (Sep 30, 2010)

lazeedan said:
			
		

> I like the change of pace. I could see some of them selling well here with us younger folks.



Thank You, Obviously, you can see that there is in fact a market out there, Mainly East coast West Coast. But for years we have shown this product at HPBA and every dealer that approached said " That stuff will never sell to my customers" If this were true, then every manufacturer out there would not have copied every contemporary look. 

We are actively looking for dealers around the country, we Intend to wipe the slate clean of all the Evolution dealers. This is not a product for someone looking to heat a home, This is for affluence and elegance, and must fit the customers decor. 
Let me know if you have a High end showroom, There is a min qty to stock to be a dealer.


----------



## mhambi (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice units.  Definitely different looking.

It's a little known fact that Ferrari also recently came out with an outdoor fireplace.















I believe they call it the Italia 458...  :lol:

( http://blogs.wsj.com/drivers-seat/2010/09/06/ferrari-recalls-new-458-italia-after-some-catch-fire/ )


----------



## Fiamma (Sep 30, 2010)

I Love it! I'll have in my next shipment!  



			
				mhambi said:
			
		

> Nice units.  Definitely different looking.
> 
> It's a little known fact that Ferrari also recently came out with an outdoor fireplace
> 
> ...


----------



## Slow1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Fiamma said:
			
		

> This is not a product for someone looking to heat a home, This is for affluence and elegance, and must fit the customers decor.



And that my friends sums it up pretty well eh?  There is a market for these stove, it is likely small (relative to the overall woodstove market) but it is there.  Good that someone is serving it and likely it is profitable on an individual basis.  

Likely the same folks who are willing to pay $600+/cord (but only buy in 1/4 cord amounts) for de-barked, kiln-dried wood that is brushed clean of all debris and delivered/stacked inside the home in those nice nooks that the architect designed into the home.  

Nothing wrong with it - I'm just not in that market.  Some sure are interesting to look at I have to admit...


----------



## Fiamma (Sep 30, 2010)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> Fiamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, there is in fact a small market for the wood burners, simply due to the fact that Europe has small burn Chambers, and small wood. Also the wealthy want instant gratification and do not need to burn wood.
This is why we have redesigned most of these stoves as DV gas, Imagine someone in Manhattan trying to bring wood up to the 70th floor


----------



## precaud (Sep 30, 2010)

As one who is entering the 4th season burning my Nestor Martin X33, I have to weigh in here. I've already written enough about what a great stove this is. Let's see how well I fit your target audience, just for jollies.



			
				Fiamma said:
			
		

> This is not a product for someone looking to heat a home,



Wow - that's an odd thing to say. It heats the bottom half of mine just fine, and is a joy to use.



> This is for affluence



Hmmm... that's not me. Debt-free, yes, but not affluent by any means.



> and elegance,



I'm certainly not elegant.. I think many here can attest to that!



> and must fit the customers decor.



Yes, it's color scheme fits my basement decor quite nicely - exposed pipes, unpainted concrete slab, you get the picture... (the photo below was taken in my living room, not the basement).

Now it's not my part to tell you who your target audience is, but as an engineer, I am intensely practical, and I chose this stove based on functionality, features, and anticipated low cost of ownership down the road, not on frivolous good looks or upscale coolness. I do happen to like it's modern looks, but that was icing on the cake.

The fact is, the X33/R33 (they're basically the same) are the best-designed stoves of their type on the market. The firebox design is elegant simplicity. Everyone I've contacted that has one absolutely loves it.

So I'm just suggesting that you don't narrow your anticipated audience down too much.


----------



## lazeedan (Oct 1, 2010)

Fiamma - 30 September 2010 08:01 AM

This is not a product for someone looking to heat a home,



Forget that! I have no interest in that! I like to be warm


----------



## Fiamma (Oct 1, 2010)

precaud said:
			
		

> As one who is entering the 4th season burning my Nestor Martin X33, I have to weigh in here. I've already written enough about what a great stove this is. Let's see how well I fit your target audience, just for jollies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi John!, glad to see you here, I was referring to the gas units mostly, The wood burners are small for most peoples homes. but substantial enough for you, As an engineer, you are the affluent   These stoves have also gone up fairly high since yours, I didn't underestimate the audience. Most want to heat the entire home, where these units can not. For instance. I am the NY CT distributor for Blaze king. 20 and 40 hour burn, for the same price as this small stove. So if you want style and elegance, Nestor is for you. If you want to heat a home, it will be supplemental at best. Just making sure everyone understands its function, without being misleading.
Enjoy the Nestor!, did you get the gasket yet?
rob


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Oct 1, 2010)

Very cool thx for posting the pics!

This looks like a TV.......


----------



## Fiamma (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok my wood burners, here you go. It is at CSA undergoing testing. This unit will be avail as Zero clearance as well as a fireplace insert.


----------



## Fiamma (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is another, We have made this one a Gas Unit, as a zero clearance, But it originally wood.
Let me know what you think. We can send this out for testing as wood too.

IFH33




Not related, But this is my Pizza oven, Go ahead,,, be jealous


----------



## precaud (Oct 1, 2010)

Fiamma said:
			
		

> Hi John!, glad to see you here, I was referring to the gas units mostly, The wood burners are small for most peoples homes. but substantial enough for you, As an engineer, you are the affluent   These stoves have also gone up fairly high since yours, I didn't underestimate the audience. Most want to heat the entire home, where these units can not. For instance. I am the NY CT distributor for Blaze king. 20 and 40 hour burn, for the same price as this small stove. So if you want style and elegance, Nestor is for you. If you want to heat a home, it will be supplemental at best. Just making sure everyone understands its function, without being misleading.
> Enjoy the Nestor!, did you get the gasket yet?
> rob



Hey Rob,
Yes, I got the gasket yesterday, thanks for your advice.

Your point about BK vs NM is well taken. But not everyone undertakes to heat their entire home from one point within it, especially if it's not all being continually occupied. Zone heating is more efficient, in my opinion, and will become more prevalent as people do the right thing and hyper-insulate their homes and take advantage of solar.

I apologize for praising the X33 functionally, I promise I won't do it again!   :cheese: 

Like I said before, far be it from me to tell you what to do marketing-wise. But the idea of these nice stoves only being sold on the basis of their looks and upscale coolness misses a key point that allows them to be sold as such - the quality of design and build are superb. If they're being priced out of the range of mere mortals, then that's a different matter...


----------



## Fiamma (Oct 1, 2010)

precaud said:
			
		

> Fiamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, with our re-design ( again on gas Models)  we have removed, the cast Iron panels, allot less weight, we have replaced the Maxitrol valve, So everyone knows how to fix/ and have parts available. and have made it more minimalist, giving the option of River Rocks and Glass. I'm actually making it easier for us mere mortals to have one by lightening it up quite a bit


----------



## Fiamma (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey There John, Here is some new news, Aside from the X33 not even being considered by Nestor Martin, They Discontinued the R33 as well .
But, the same Burn chamber is now in a Full cast Iron model the C33.
Let me Know what you think of this one.

http://fiammafireplaces.com/nestor-martin-c33/


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Nov 30, 2010)

If the wood units have a reasonable BTU output, are relatively efficient, and are not much higher than the $2500 that many of us have paid then these are a go. I really like the look of them.


----------



## precaud (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Their nixing the X33 revival doesn't surprise me. The C33 looks good. A wrap-around cast iron facade seems like a lot of trouble to go through but it has clean lines and looks nice against that ratty old brick wall.  ;-)  (Someone needs to poke their mktg dep't about that one...)


----------



## Tulip (Nov 30, 2010)

Fiamma, thanks for posting your stoves. They are beautiful. While I am content with my old house and old stove for the moment, I hope someday to upgrade both, and being a modernist at heart, I'm delighted that you offer such stoves.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hiram Maxim said:
			
		

> Very cool thx for posting the pics!
> 
> This looks like a TV.......



That would look great were my TV is.


----------



## Renovation (Nov 30, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> LOL. Nor did I know an HDTV could run on wood! Must be the Hearth.com channel.



That first stove looks like a giant iPod running the "fire" app.


----------



## Renovation (Nov 30, 2010)

Fiamma said:
			
		

> Hey There John, Here is some new news, Aside from the X33 not even being considered by Nestor Martin, They Discontinued the R33 as well .
> But, the same Burn chamber is now in a Full cast Iron model the C33.
> Let me Know what you think of this one.
> 
> http://fiammafireplaces.com/nestor-martin-c33/



I looked at it, and it's mighty purty.

I also noticed it has a "thermostatic remote control".  If true, consider trumpeting that, for Blaze King is the only other manufacturer I know of that currently offers a thermostat on a stove in the US.  (Others, please chime in with ones I've missed.)


----------



## precaud (Nov 30, 2010)

Many stoves have used bimetallic strips attached to air controls to regulate combustion air, with mixed success, IMO. In the Nestor Martins, the thermostat is in the remote, not on the stove. Different system entirely. I have found it to be of no practical use. I do like the remote control feature though, especially on days like today when my back hurts. With this, I don't have to bend over to adjust the primary air control.


----------



## basswidow (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting these.  I've never seen nor heard of them before.

Some of them are really nice looking.  I think a stove should have looks and performance.  Personally I think an old black step top is ugly as is any generic black square stove,  but if it pumps out the mega heat,  who's to care?


----------

